# Can I use snails?



## Lexi101 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok I have some betta fry that are now over 2 weeks and the tank keeps getting dirty fast from having the light on all the time. I have scrubbed it a few times trying to get rid of stuff but it never stays on the sponge. I have a few mystery snails in another tank would it be ok to throw them in with the betta fry or not? Please respond!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

my tank is disgusting too! there is a white slime film build up that doesnt like to go away. im not sure if its algae or fungus. i do 75% daily water change to combat this.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sure. Just bear in mind that they are poop machines and therefore all they do is take the gunk off the glass and deposit it on the bottom of the tank . Another low-bioload option to go with is otos. They eat only algae and will not touch your fry.

Also, what do you mean by 'all the time'? No more than 8 hours, I hope


----------



## Lexi101 (Aug 10, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Sure. Just bear in mind that they are poop machines and therefore all they do is take the gunk off the glass and deposit it on the bottom of the tank . Another low-bioload option to go with is otos. They eat only algae and will not touch your fry.
> 
> Also, what do you mean by 'all the time'? No more than 8 hours, I hope


Well I have read to keep the light on all the time except for at night because you are able to turn it off then if you want to but no one is in the room at night so I just leave the light on all the time. 

Also what is otos? Is it Otocinclus? I just want to make sure I have the right thing.


----------



## Lexi101 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so I don't have any Otocinclus. I actully have some cleaner fish already that are Pepper Corydoras I do believe. Would those work instead or does it have to be Otocinclus?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I read that Faith from Bettatalk uses snails and LOVES them! Just don't you use salt if your going to use snails. They can't tolerate it.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Also corydoras wont work. Tey will eat fallen bits of food from the surface. But thats if its fresh. Cories are like your family dog. You can give them some scraps from the table, and they will enjoy it. However you don't only just feed them the scraps and let them eat out of the garbage and hope they will be fine. If that made any sense at all.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I think snails also require different water parameters than bettas. So just becareful. I use otos - gosh they poop a lot but they do help keep the tank walls and plants clean


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I read that Faith from Bettatalk uses snails and LOVES them! Just don't you use salt if your going to use snails. They can't tolerate it.


 Hey, I have snails in my fry tank and it has a little aquarium salt in it and the snails seem to be ok, I have a ten gallon I got them from that is heavy with aquarium salt and there are at least 500 snails in there and still producing, go figure. :shock:


----------

